# علم ميكانيكا السيارات بالكامل فيديوهات نادرة وبجودة عالية مشاهدة مباشرة



## ELLORD1990 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

هذه مجموعة فيديوهات رائعة بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة من معنى لعلم ميكانيكا السيارات بالاضافة للالات الزراعية ..

كل شئ بالتفصيل الممل عن كل حزء فى المحرك والسيارة وكيف يعمل .. بجودة عالية ..


وجدت هذه الفيديوهات مجمعة عاليوتيوب فى قناة ..

اسم القناة ..

http://www.youtube.com/Mechanics4AgrEng

بعض الفيديوهات الرائعة من القناة ..

piston المكبس

Cylinder Head رأس الاسطوانة

Camshaft,valves عمود الكامات والصمامات

Crankshaft عمود الكرنك

Oil Pumps مضخة الزيت

Cylinder Sleeves قميص الاسطوانة

Engine V-shaped (V) محرك على شكل حرف

Thermostat عمل الثرومستات

Flywheel الحدافة

Diesel Fuel System دورة الوقود

Cooling System دورة التبريد

Lubrication System دورة التزييت

Basic Components of Rotary Engine المكونات الاساسية للمحرك الدوار

Electronic Fuel Injection حقن الوقود اتوماتيكيا

Engine Parts + thermal Cycle أجزاء المحرك + الدورة الحرارية

Energy in Mechanics الطاقة فى علم الميكانيكا(شرح عربى) ..اا

Power in Mechanics الشغل فى علم الميكانيكا(شرح عربى) ..اا

‪3D animation of a fuel injected V8‬‏ YouTubeعرض ثلاثى الابعاد للمحرك ذو الثمانى اسطوانات

Electronic injection and engine control system نظام التحكم بالمحرك شرح عربى

 Engine components in detail مكونات المحرك بالتفصيل بجودة عالية

 Small engine animation عرض رائع لمحرك صغير 

 24 cylinder engine عرض لمحرك ذو 24 اسطوانة

 Bugatti Veyron W16 محرك ذو 16 اسطوانة

والكثيير فى القناة التى توجد عاليوتيوب ..

يرجى نشرها من اجل الافادة العامة ونشر العلم ..

 
http://www.youtube.com/Mechanics4AgrEng 

اتمنى تثبيت الموضوع اذا اعجبكم محتواه والله الموفق والمستعان ..
ولا تنسونى بالله عليكم بدعوة بظهر الغيب ..
​


----------



## Ahmed El-Gazzar (13 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم و ربنا يجازيك خير عنا

في رعاية الله


----------



## ELLORD1990 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed el-gazzar قال:


> تسلم و ربنا يجازيك خير عنا
> 
> في رعاية الله


*الله يعزك يا باشمهندس .. نورتنى .*
*اتمنى ان الفيديوهات تفيد الجميع باذن الله ..*
​


----------



## وليد العتر (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور جدا على هذه الفيديوهات فعلا رائعة ولكن كيف يتم تحميلها الرجاء الافادة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ربحي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

المبدع يظهر بسرعة عند تقديم كل ما هو مطلوب من اجل الإلمام والتعلم اكثر واكثر في مجال علوم وهندسة السيارات,,سلمت يداك وحفظك الرحمن من كل سوء اخي الكريم ,,جاري متابعة الفيديوهات وتحميلها ,,بالنسبة للاخ وليد العتر يمكنك تحميلها اخي بواسطة برنامج التحميل الشهير Internet Download Manager


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
أحسنت


----------



## ELLORD1990 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

وليد العتر قال:


> مشكوووووووور جدا على هذه الفيديوهات فعلا رائعة ولكن كيف يتم تحميلها الرجاء الافادة وجزاك الله كل خير



الشكر لله يا غالى .. ان شاء الله تفيد الجميع واتمنى نشرها للجميع فالدال على الخير كفاعله ..
والتحميل كما تفضل اخونا ابو ربحى عن طريق برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر او برنامج save2pc
اوعن طريق موقع
www.linkyoutube.com
تضع رابط الفيديو من ثم تبدا فى التنزيل ..


----------



## الثعلب2000 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر 
موضوع رائع 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ELLORD1990 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> المبدع يظهر بسرعة عند تقديم كل ما هو مطلوب من اجل الإلمام والتعلم اكثر واكثر في مجال علوم وهندسة السيارات,,سلمت يداك وحفظك الرحمن من كل سوء اخي الكريم ,,جاري متابعة الفيديوهات وتحميلها ,,بالنسبة للاخ وليد العتر يمكنك تحميلها اخي بواسطة برنامج التحميل الشهير internet download manager



اللهم آمين .. نورتنى والله اخى الكريم بكلماتك العطرة وان شاء الله الجميع يستفاد من هذه الفيديوهات النادرة ..
​


----------



## ELLORD1990 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أحمد محمد كاطع قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> أحسنت


*وبارك لك عزيزى ..*
*نورتنى والله ..*

*:19:*
*تم اضافة العديد من الفيديوهات يا اخوانى بادروا بالتعلّم ..:33:*
​


----------



## ابو ميزر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ELLORD1990 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> الف الف شكر
> موضوع رائع
> 
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


اللهم أمين يارب ..
الف شكر اخى الغالى على مرورك .. 
وتم اضافة المزيد والمزيد من فيديوهات الميكانيكا بجودة عالية ..
​


----------



## ELLORD1990 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

عبد.الرحمن قال:


> ربنا يكرمك



الله يعزك يا باشمهندس ..
نورتنى يا غالى .. 
​


----------



## saaddd (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا فيدوهات ممتازة جدا


----------



## ELLORD1990 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جديد ما تم اضافته ..:15:

 سلسلة تعلُّم ميكانيكا السيارات باللغة العربية (سلسلة نادرة)
:1:
و

 * Engine Animations *

:77:
​


----------



## egyptian pirate (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه الحلاوة ده ..


----------



## ELLORD1990 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

egyptian pirate قال:


> ايه الحلاوة ده ..



*اى خدمة يا غالى .. نورتنى .. 
*​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adelbenterki (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهودات لقد استفدت من هذا الموضوع


----------



## farouksi (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
الشكر لكم جميعا وبارك الله فى من افاد الناس . موضوع اكثر من رائع يا لورد .
ولى طلب من الاخوه المحترفين القائمين على على هذا المنتدى الرائع . 
كنت اريد البرنامج الذى يساعدك على دخول سيستم السياره للفولكس واجن وشرحه وكيفية المعرفه من خلاله بالعطل فى السياره. ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## ابوظيف الله (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين الخفاجي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ELLORD1990 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم اضافة العديد والعديد من الفيديوهات الرائعة والمميزة جدا والنادرة ..

**AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSIONTRANSAXLE*
*

http://www.youtube.com/user/Mechanics4AgrEng#grid/user/B49CBAF851509E4A

وجارى الرفع للكثيييييييير 
*​


----------



## احمد ارجوب (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اجراءات تتخذ للحفاظ على السلامة في الكراج


----------



## رفعت سلطان (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يكرمك هذا عمل توجر علية


----------



## mahmoud amat (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## الليبي 5 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ونشكرك علي تلك الفديوهات القيمه


----------



## muzammil (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## الليبي 5 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر فالدال علي الخير كفاعله


----------



## ELLORD1990 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*جديد ما تم اضافته .. :7:

Engine Rebuilding 

* *wheels & tires

*
*heating and air conditioning systems

**Brake sytem&components*
*
والكثيير هنا :15:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Mechanics4AgrEng#g/p



*​


----------



## الهيثم البازي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور جدا على هذه الفيديوهات فعلا رائعة وجاري التحميل


----------



## ELLORD1990 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*نورتونى يا اخوانى .. وتم اضافة مقاطع جديدة ..*
​


----------



## Abu David (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك , مشكور أخوي


----------



## Abu David (26 نوفمبر 2011)

لارك الله فيك , مشكور أخوي


----------



## tarek495 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الرماح (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله حيرً​


----------



## farouksi (28 يناير 2012)

ellord1990 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> هذه مجموعة فيديوهات رائعة بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة من معنى لعلم ميكانيكا السيارات بالاضافة للالات الزراعية ..
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## raed abuzaed (28 يناير 2012)

اريد معرفة عيار مضخات الديزل لمحرك كتر بلر من نوع3116 ذو 6اسطوانات


----------



## sayed .khersto (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الورد يا احلى ورد


----------



## أبو مخلص (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور كتير اخي الكريم


----------



## erwaahmed (12 يناير 2014)

أخي الكريم هذه الروابط لاتعمل معي أرجو رفعها مرة أخرى


----------



## فقيه العرب (13 يناير 2014)

[h=1]"Oil Pumps مضخة..." This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Ascend Learning, LLC.[/h]


----------



## فقيه العرب (13 يناير 2014)

الظاهر روابط اليو تيوب المعروضه متوقفه تاتي هذه الراساله 



[h=1]This video is unavailable.[/h]


----------



## Pharaoh114 (16 فبراير 2014)

للاسف القناه وجهت مشاكل ف حقوق النشر واتقفلت


----------



## Fahad_alrasheedi (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engineer (27 مارس 2014)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

